# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Converting 3d Printer to 3D motorized stage

## yuvalmaimona

Hi, we are doing a project using 3d printer.we currently have Wahano i3 Duplicator plus which we would like to convert to 3d motorized stage, our plan is using arduino and Ramps1.4.we are working with the next guide:https://www.instructables.com/Wiring...ter-RAMPS-14/i have 2 questions:1. the printer comes with this power supply:https://v1.cecdn.yun300.cn/100001_19...20.SPEC.pdfthe specific model is A-200FAK-24, which according to the datasheet produce 24V, i understand that the ramps 1.4 needs only 12?is there an ease way to reduce the voltage or i have to replace the power supply?2. in the next picture you can see that there is 2 power wire coming the suply plug to an item named Hotbed, however there is nothing about it on the menu. i dont need the printer to print anything, just to move in 3 axis, can i ignore it or not?also there is a capacitor that i cant understand its use.Thanks for you help!

----------


## yuvalmaimona

Anyone has any idea?Mostly my main concern in the capacitor, any advice?

----------

